# Elections in Mexico-July 1, 2018



## Penelope

Not long after the Inauguration, López Obrador published a best-selling book called “Oye, Trump” (“Listen Up, Trump”), which contained tough-talking snippets from his speeches. In one, he declared, “Trump and his advisers speak of the Mexicans the way Hitler and the Nazis referred to the Jews, just before undertaking the infamous persecution and the abominable extermination.”

A New Revolution in Mexico
--------------------------------------------------------

Listen up Trump, got to love it.  So Mexico is paying for the wall?? Really?  When you fight with your neighbor, they find a way to protect themselves.


----------



## Intolerant

Fuck Mexico.


----------



## blastoff

Intolerant said:


> Fuck Mexico.


Ole!


----------



## irosie91

do not fuck mexico


----------



## Penelope

If he wins he will raise wages, I love when they sock it to American businessmen who go wherever cheap labor is.


----------



## Penelope

Intolerant said:


> Fuck Mexico.



That was deep.


----------



## Intolerant

Just like you’re post.


----------



## Penelope

Intolerant said:


> Just like you’re post.



I gave you a link, its up to you to read the article, but since you apparently do not read links , there is no sense in even responding, unless you want to display your ignorance.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you’re post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a link, its up to you to read the article, but since you apparently do not read links , there is no sense in even responding, unless you want to display your ignorance.
Click to expand...


please display your ignorance,  Intolerant-------anything is better than
penny's crap


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

How exactly will he raise wages?
And if he goes after the drug cartels he'll be dead inside of a month.


----------



## pismoe

dead pretty quickly or PRONTO .      Last i read a few weeks ago there have been 121 politicians killed in 'mexico' just recently .     I'll get a link if i can .  ---   As Mexico’s election day approaches, over 100 politicians have been brutally murdered   ---


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Intolerant said:


> Fuck Mexico.



  If you fuck mexico be sure to wrap that rascal!
God knows what kind of shit you might catch.


----------



## pismoe

mexico is a third world enemy of the USA .  -----------   Just a comment .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

pismoe said:


> dead pretty quickly or PRONTO .      Last i read a few weeks ago there have been 121 politicians killed in 'mexico' just recently .     I'll get a link if i can .  ---   As Mexico’s election day approaches, over 100 politicians have been brutally murdered   ---



   What a lovely place.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I dont care who they elect,mexico will always be a shit hole unless they wipeout the cartels and the corruption and I dont see that happening.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Penelope said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you’re post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a link, its up to you to read the article, but since you apparently do not read links , there is no sense in even responding, unless you want to display your ignorance.
Click to expand...


So, do you need help moving to your beloved Mexico?


----------



## Intolerant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you fuck mexico be sure to wrap that rascal!
> God knows what kind of shit you might catch.
Click to expand...


----------



## blastoff

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I dont care who they elect,mexico will always be a shit hole unless they wipeout the cartels and the corruption and I dont see that happening.


Corruption was the national pastime of Mexico long before the drug cartels emerged, but the two have found a way - $$$$$$ - to work together to the detriment of the country and its people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

blastoff said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care who they elect,mexico will always be a shit hole unless they wipeout the cartels and the corruption and I dont see that happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Corruption was the national pastime of Mexico long before the drug cartels emerged, but the two have found a way - $$$$$$ - to work together to the detriment of the country and its people.
Click to expand...


  I had a buddy who lived in mexico when he was a kid.
His dad always carried bribe money with him every time he went to work to pay off the local police.


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*If he doesn't get re-elected ... He can always score a job writing for the New York Times.*​

.​


----------



## blastoff

HereWeGoAgain said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care who they elect,mexico will always be a shit hole unless they wipeout the cartels and the corruption and I dont see that happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Corruption was the national pastime of Mexico long before the drug cartels emerged, but the two have found a way - $$$$$$ - to work together to the detriment of the country and its people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a buddy who lived in mexico when he was a kid.
> His dad always carried bribe money with him every time he went to work to pay off the local police.
Click to expand...

Mexican cops are paid peanuts so they become shakedown artists Jesse Jackson would be proud of.


----------



## pismoe

blastoff said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care who they elect,mexico will always be a shit hole unless they wipeout the cartels and the corruption and I dont see that happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Corruption was the national pastime of Mexico long before the drug cartels emerged, but the two have found a way - $$$$$$ - to work together to the detriment of the country and its people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a buddy who lived in mexico when he was a kid.
> His dad always carried bribe money with him every time he went to work to pay off the local police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican cops are paid peanuts so they become shakedown artists Jesse Jackson would be proud of.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------ Maybe , kind of agree but most highly paid 'mexican politicians'  are also practicers of 'mordida' and shake downs Blastoff .


----------



## irosie91

pismoe said:


> mexico is a third world enemy of the USA .  -----------   Just a comment .



Pis-----Mexicans are HUMAN BEANS-----they are a lot more HUMAN----
    than some.....other beans


----------



## pismoe

irosie91 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> mexico is a third world enemy of the USA .  -----------   Just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pis-----Mexicans are HUMAN BEANS-----they are a lot more HUMAN----
> than some.....other beans
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------  feck them mexicans , actually all of south america , actually all the world but the USA   Rosie .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

irosie91 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> mexico is a third world enemy of the USA .  -----------   Just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pis-----Mexicans are HUMAN BEANS-----they are a lot more HUMAN----
> than some.....other beans
Click to expand...


  Get an industrial load of beano.....


----------



## Preacher

Penelope said:


> Not long after the Inauguration, López Obrador published a best-selling book called “Oye, Trump” (“Listen Up, Trump”), which contained tough-talking snippets from his speeches. In one, he declared, “Trump and his advisers speak of the Mexicans the way Hitler and the Nazis referred to the Jews, just before undertaking the infamous persecution and the abominable extermination.”
> 
> A New Revolution in Mexico
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Listen up Trump, got to love it.  So Mexico is paying for the wall?? Really?  When you fight with your neighbor, they find a way to protect themselves.


Trump just announced today since Mexico won't stop the invasion then he is cutting off foreign aid to Mexico


----------



## Preacher

Penelope said:


> If he wins he will raise wages, I love when they sock it to American businessmen who go wherever cheap labor is.


Then we all win then no? Mexican's stay in Mexico,American companies have to hire Americans and democrats lose voters!


----------



## Preacher




----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

I encourage all Americans to vote at least once each in the Mexican election.


----------



## jknowgood

Penelope said:


> If he wins he will raise wages, I love when they sock it to American businessmen who go wherever cheap labor is.


Good, maybe they will stop flocking here.


----------



## fncceo

Intolerant said:


> Fuck Mexico.



Ok, but shiksas are for practice.


----------



## Penelope

HereWeGoAgain said:


> How exactly will he raise wages?
> And if he goes after the drug cartels he'll be dead inside of a month.



well gee if he becomes the Potus of Mexico he can raise the min wage.


----------



## Penelope

jknowgood said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he wins he will raise wages, I love when they sock it to American businessmen who go wherever cheap labor is.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, maybe they will stop flocking here.
Click to expand...


Most are from Honduras and Guatemala, not Mexico.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly will he raise wages?
> And if he goes after the drug cartels he'll be dead inside of a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well gee if he becomes the Potus of Mexico he can raise the min wage.
Click to expand...


   Not when he's in a barrel of acid ......


----------



## jknowgood

Penelope said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he wins he will raise wages, I love when they sock it to American businessmen who go wherever cheap labor is.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, maybe they will stop flocking here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most are from Honduras and Guatemala, not Mexico.
Click to expand...

Well good, they can stop in Mexico and live a great life. That way they won't have to come here, you know and be subject to nazi like conditions. That's you liberals are saying, they are subject to.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Intolerant said:


> Fuck Mexico.


Mexico will eff itself when it elects its very own Chavez viva economic destruction and pillaging


----------



## Skull

Not funny - neither for USA nor central America, but mostly for the greater suffering the Mexicans will endure.  AMLO follows Cuban-Leftist policies, down the tube.

Exclusive -- Dick Morris: The Hard-Left Takeover in Mexico


----------



## CrusaderFrank

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-sr...tions_on_Current_Issues_Web.pdf?noredirect=on

Actually read Obrador's poisition on Immigration, as follows,

"Positions on Current Issues Lopez Obrador Immigration 

Mexico has been taking a passive role on immigration. Lopez Obrador is going to change that. Thousands of hard working, determined and driven Mexicans leave the country instead of contributing to Mexican development and the economy. Lopez Obrador wants these Mexicans to stay in their home country. Most of these Mexicans come from southern Mexico, a region that needs economic and social development. Lopez Obrador will invest in and develop the underserved areas of southern Mexico, reducing poverty and therefore immigration. Lopez Obrador understands the security challenges of the United States. Mexico will do more to secure its borders in North America, to increase trade and to reduce poverty and migration."

He "gets it" that having the productive people fleeing can't be good for his country


----------



## Skull

Talk or writing position papers, especially before an election is easy.  Watch what he & his party does to shove Mexico into the Venezuela camp.

Why Americans Should Care About Mexico's Presidential Election


----------



## TNHarley

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly will he raise wages?
> And if he goes after the drug cartels he'll be dead inside of a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well gee if he becomes the Potus of Mexico he can raise the min wage.
Click to expand...

President of the united states of mexico?


----------



## Penelope

TNHarley said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly will he raise wages?
> And if he goes after the drug cartels he'll be dead inside of a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well gee if he becomes the Potus of Mexico he can raise the min wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President of the united states of mexico?
Click to expand...


No I said Mexico. Half of the US use to belong to Mexico.


----------



## Lakhota

*LEFTIST LANDSLIDE IN MEXICO*

*Mexico Elects Leftist Andrés Manuel López Obrador*

This could be interesting.  How will Trump deal with him?


----------



## Penelope

CrusaderFrank said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-sr...tions_on_Current_Issues_Web.pdf?noredirect=on
> 
> Actually read Obrador's poisition on Immigration, as follows,
> 
> "Positions on Current Issues Lopez Obrador Immigration
> 
> Mexico has been taking a passive role on immigration. Lopez Obrador is going to change that. Thousands of hard working, determined and driven Mexicans leave the country instead of contributing to Mexican development and the economy. Lopez Obrador wants these Mexicans to stay in their home country. Most of these Mexicans come from southern Mexico, a region that needs economic and social development. Lopez Obrador will invest in and develop the underserved areas of southern Mexico, reducing poverty and therefore immigration. Lopez Obrador understands the security challenges of the United States. Mexico will do more to secure its borders in North America, to increase trade and to reduce poverty and migration."
> 
> He "gets it" that having the productive people fleeing can't be good for his country




Few Mexicans have come here lately, they are from south of Mexico.


----------



## Desperado

The Mexican people just elected a sociallist (Communist).  This shows you where the Mexican mindset is at.  Shows that the majority of Mexicans are leaning towards communism  and we do not want communist in out country... Build the wall already!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Penelope said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-sr...tions_on_Current_Issues_Web.pdf?noredirect=on
> 
> Actually read Obrador's poisition on Immigration, as follows,
> 
> "Positions on Current Issues Lopez Obrador Immigration
> 
> Mexico has been taking a passive role on immigration. Lopez Obrador is going to change that. Thousands of hard working, determined and driven Mexicans leave the country instead of contributing to Mexican development and the economy. Lopez Obrador wants these Mexicans to stay in their home country. Most of these Mexicans come from southern Mexico, a region that needs economic and social development. Lopez Obrador will invest in and develop the underserved areas of southern Mexico, reducing poverty and therefore immigration. Lopez Obrador understands the security challenges of the United States. Mexico will do more to secure its borders in North America, to increase trade and to reduce poverty and migration."
> 
> He "gets it" that having the productive people fleeing can't be good for his country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few Mexicans have come here lately, they are from south of Mexico.
Click to expand...

What's stopping you from migrating there?


----------

